# What Did you Eat For Breakfast Today?



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

1 cup of Weight Watchers Flakes and Fiber cereal with One cup of Lactaid Fat Free Milk
One half of a sliced banana
threw in some blueberries
Got to work &amp; ate/drank:

Small (which equals tall) Starbucks coffee with milk and one Splenda
Small banana (the entire one) ate this at 10:30am because of major hunger pains
I'm STARVING ALREADY !


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 6, 2006)

your on a diet right? you had some healthy food chica!

i didnt eat yet but im straving and its 12 in the afternoon and i still didnt eat:icon_love


----------



## islandgirl930 (Jan 6, 2006)

i had a waffle and coffee.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, I haven't *officially* begun my diet yet, but yes - kinda - sorta - LOL.

Its what I eat throughout the day that ruins me.:icon_smil :icon_redf :icon_lol:

I brought a Lean Cuisine for lunch but I'm ignoring it and I ordered a turkey sandwich.:icon_chee I could REALLY go for rice &amp; beans, roast chicken and finish it off with some flan! Now that's a good meal! LMAO


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 6, 2006)

are you spanish? i love flan, soon im going on a diet ( i always say that) so ill be up there with you:icon_love


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

No but my husband is and he got me hooked on all the good stuff. The funny thing is I cook more Spanish than Italian dishes - lol.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 6, 2006)

oh ok, you got me hungry right now lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

I had my usual bowl of Basic 4 cereal with soy milk. Now i'm having a glass of water.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 6, 2006)

I haven't had much today, but

Breakfast:

2 egg whites

2 slices whole wheat, light bread

And right now I'm drinking my first (and probably ONLY) cup of coffee for the day, with a splash of eggnog. (I'm trying to finish the Christmas eggnog!)


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

Grace - you have such determination and excellent willpower! Very healthy breakfast indeed!


----------



## Cirean (Jan 6, 2006)

A banana and a Myoplex light.

Bananas are supposed to help with high blood pressure and it's something I can share with my parrots so I eat one every morning. I drink 2 Myoplex per day for the vitamins and the protien.

I'll drink a pot of coffee (8 cup pot) throughout the morning but it's decaf, I quit caffiene over a year ago.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

oh my God, Cirean, I share bananas with my parrots every morning too! AWWWW:icon_love


----------



## Sofia (Jan 6, 2006)

1/2 bagel w/ light cream cheese

starbucks tall non-fat cappuccino w/ 2 splenda

I'm not on a diet, but I've cut out most unnecessary carbs lately and I find I feel lighter and better throughout the day. I hate that full feeling, but I needed that bagel today. It will be my only carbs for the day.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

God I love bagels and cream cheese. I treat myself every now and then. They're one of the best things on earth!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 6, 2006)

i just had a healthy choice chicken parm dinner its with a little pasta and broccli (sp?) ummm so good!!!! i had it for lunch not breakfast since i didnt eat breakfast


----------



## redrocks (Jan 6, 2006)

Today I had a half a cup of dry cereal. (I ran out of milk in the office)


----------



## Cirean (Jan 6, 2006)

We're birds of a feather!! :icon_chee


----------



## bunni (Jan 6, 2006)

i had a cinammon roll (leftover) and green tea. then i think i ate a banana, but i am not sure. :icon_razz lol


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 6, 2006)

I had a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch, its my favorite cereal, lol


----------



## screeema (Jan 6, 2006)

I had a spinach and cheddar omelet, no potatoes or bread

and water...and this was after our 6 mile bike ride!!!:icon_conf


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh thank you!! Well, since I'm doing WW, 2 egg whites is only 1/2 a point!! That beats 4 points for 2 whole eggs!!! I actually really like egg whites. With a little salt and pepper, I can't even tell the difference!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 6, 2006)

mmmmm....I LOVE bananas!!! My favorite dessert these days is a sliced banana with some fat free cool whip!! It's like a low calorie banana split!!! Yummy!!!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 9, 2006)

*Maph - tell me about Splenda! I knew Nutrasweet and Sweet &amp; Low was bad for you but I thought Splenda was cool since its made from sugar.*

*PM me please!*


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 9, 2006)

I had just under a cup of Life Cereal w/ 1/2 cup of 2% milk.

I'm going to try to keep my calorie intake down.


----------



## KittyM (Jan 9, 2006)

I had two slices of whole grain home made bread with mayo and turkey ham!!Mmmmm


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 9, 2006)

i had a little bit of scramble eggs with lots of tomatoes, onions, and green pepper ( the egss ere so nasty it was some special egss it only had 30 calories) and then i have some light and fit strawberry yogurt only half cause i was full:icon_chee


----------



## Min (Jan 9, 2006)

Colombo light peach yogurt &amp; a small bowl of fruit (honey dew, cantelope &amp; grapes)


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 9, 2006)

i dont eat breakfast, i usually just eat dinner


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

I had a bacon, egg, potato breakfast burrito and a green drink. It was yummy. Well, the burrito was, atleast.


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow..lots of healthy eaters here! I love it. I eat pretty healthy..but I do get in my share of junk food everyday.

This morning I had..

1 granny smith apple, cut up with nonfat organic vanilla yogurt, wheat germ and coconut on top,

a few cups of Awake black tea

and 3 bowls of Optimum power cereal.

I am always very hungry in the morning!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 9, 2006)

I was bad this morning and didn't eat breakfast at all. I almost always do, but we had to go to WalMart which is about 45 minutes from here, and I was busy cooking my son breakfast and getting him ready. I didn't eat anything until the ride back, around 1 PM ( :icon_eek: ), when I had a Peanut Butter Pria Energy Bar. I love those!!!!


----------



## Cirean (Jan 9, 2006)

Squat!

I'm out of bananas and Myoplex :icon_lol:


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 10, 2006)

nice healthy meal mel

i had special k with 1% milk and a orange


----------



## bunni (Jan 10, 2006)

carrot cake and chai latte. :icon_redf (bad bunni i know) but it was sugar free carrot cake that i made, delish!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 10, 2006)

I did better today than yesterday. I had my two egg whites with whole wheat bread (with a little fat free cream cheese). I also had a toddy coffee with skim milk.


----------



## bunni (Jan 10, 2006)

Malinda how do you make your egg whites, boil and unattach the yellow ball inside? of you make it scrambled? and then what? thanks, lol, i am just curious, i love eggs.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 10, 2006)

bunni - I just scramble them. (I'm not very skilled at making hard boiled eggs. I always have problems with removing the shell!!) I break the egg open and only remove the egg whites into a bowl. I discard the yolks. Then I whip them up in the bowl and dump them in a skillet over medium heat. They cook very fast, and with a little salt and pepper, they're just as good as whole eggs!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 11, 2006)

i had 2 oranges and a light n fit yogurt:icon_chee


----------



## QuePasa (Jan 11, 2006)

I had green grapes and dry Raisin Brand (I am lactose intolerant so I can't drink milk)


----------



## Salope (Jan 12, 2006)

Coffee with 2 splends &amp; half &amp; half and a blueberry muffin. I was bad this morning I know. =X


----------



## Marisol (Jan 12, 2006)

Yesterday.. nothing

Today... nothing


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 12, 2006)

I made oatmeal for my husband &amp; I:

oatmeal, sliced bananas, strawberries, blueberries and blackberries. I made the oatmeal with fat free lactose free milk. Then we bought Starbucks coffee when we reached NYC.:icon_chee


----------



## MAC~AHOLIC (Jan 12, 2006)

I had a kiwi, two oranges, and contemplating a bagle w/ cream cheese....lots of water,


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm hungry! I'm about to order a breakfast burrito from the Mexican restaurant around the corner.


----------



## bunni (Jan 12, 2006)

banana (medium sized) and chai with milk


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 12, 2006)

I had 2 blueberry bagels toasted with butter, and 2 cups of Green Tea. Then I had this oat cake thingy.


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 12, 2006)

Marisol, honey, you must eat breakfast in the morning! If even grabbing a banana, or granola bar on your way out the door.

I, personally, just cannot function without a good breakfast. Plus, you'll have more energy for your day!

:icon_smil


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 12, 2006)

i had a sandwich with 7 grain bread , mustard, bolgne (sp?) and cheese with diet dr.pepper soda


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 12, 2006)

coffee at 5:30 this am ( I have limited myself to one cup from now on)

one serving of oatmeal with tsp brown sugar and fat free milk. I love oatmeal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not to mention it is very good for you!!


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 12, 2006)

Amethyst, since yr familiar w/ WW, do you think we could format this check ins on a day to day basis like FOTD? Or if yr familiar w/ the WW message boards, you may know exactly what I mean.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks I wouldn't mind at all but I'm not a moderator &amp; I think you will need to get Tony's permission for that...


----------



## Salope (Jan 13, 2006)

Large coffee with two splendas &amp; half &amp; half.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 13, 2006)

I know that I should... I do drink a lot of water, especially in the mornings, so that keeps me full.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

thats it?:icon_love


----------



## Min (Jan 13, 2006)

Greek omelet in a tortilla wrap.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

i had the same thing as yesturday:icon_love


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 14, 2006)

For breakfast, I only had a bowl of Weight Watchers Cereal, the Honey Almond Crisp kind with some skim milk.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 14, 2006)

Really all we would need to do is start a new thread a day. E.g. Breakfast check -in or meal check-in 1.13.06. Otherwise, this could quite possibly become the longest thread in the world. I don't see the need for a separate forum.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 14, 2006)

A healthy breakfast is key to losing weight and keeping it off, according to the National Weight Control Registry, which tracks men and women who have lost 30 pounds or more and kept it off for at least a year. If you wait to eat until later in the day, you'll likely overindulge and consume more calories than you would if you'd eaten earlier.

Success tips:

# Within an hour or so of waking, eat between 350 and 500 calories from any healthy foods: nonfat yogurt, toast with peanut butter or an egg-white omelette with vegetables.

# If you're in a rush, munch on the move. Good on-the-go grabs include a smoothie, fruit or whole-grain cereal in a single-serving bag.

**On a personal note. Remember, breakfast doesn't have to be breakfast food. It can be anything you want!! You can have a Cambell's Soup At Hand if you so desire**


----------



## Marisol (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Melissa.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 14, 2006)

Meatballs and Mashed Potatoes:icon_chee


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 15, 2006)

2 egg whites, 2 slices whole wheat toast (with sugar free jam), and 1 slice turkey bacon!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 15, 2006)

cereal with nuts and milk (always 2%)


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 15, 2006)

:icon_redfOmg,about a week ago, I had the worst possible breakfast!!

-A slice of leftover pizza

-a glass of pop

-and 2 little smores w/out chocolate in the microwave!

I don't normally eat this unhealty!:icon_eek: And I eat super food for breakfast, alot sometimes i'll eat yesterdays Kentucky fried chicken!!!!!!!!!!

But its funny though cause I am still unerweight!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 15, 2006)

Man, I wish I could eat all that and STILL not need to lose, lol!! And I LOVE LOVE LOVE cold pizza for breakfast!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 15, 2006)

oh but _my_ pizza was warm. But, I think I am on the road to recovery, cause today I had a glass of milk and muffin(but it was chocolate:icon_roll ) and a small salad!!! I am trying to eat more fruits and vegetables lately so I can look a little healthier for a royalty pageant I 've entered:icon_smil


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 15, 2006)

Had 2 Cinnamon Raisin Bagels, sliced in half and toasted with cream cheese on top, and a cup (or two) of Black Tea.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 16, 2006)

2 peices of toast with margie, and 2eggs scrambled with a glass on milk:clap. yummmmmy!


----------



## Liz (Jan 16, 2006)

tuckey and fat free american cheese with a bit fo mayo and mustard and some sliced onion on a sweet french roll.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 16, 2006)

i had a banana and some grapes:icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

My usual cereal.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 16, 2006)

I didn't do too well this morning. I had two slices of whole wheat bread, 38 grams of honey nut cheerios (yes, I weigh my food, lol), and 1/4 cup of skim milk. But hey, at least I have my portion sizes under control, lol!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 17, 2006)

How are you liking Ezekiel bread Mel?? I tried it a long time ago before I got serious about my health, and I've been thinking about trying it again. It's supposed to be the healthiest bread for you!!


----------



## tann (Jan 17, 2006)

I had the swallowing of my saliva. mmmmmmm.

SIKE! But, I did starve.

Tann


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 19, 2006)

OK, today I had one slice of whole wheat bread, 2 egg whites, and 2 slices of turkey bacon. And I just ate 1/2 cup of cottage cheese!!


----------



## stellar_stina (Jan 23, 2006)

Weight Control Quaker Oatmeal, Cinnomin flavor... mmmmm. i eat this every morning for breakfast! it's quick &amp; easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 23, 2006)

I ate oatmeal with bananas and blueberries. I'm eating everything today - I got cramps and I'm mowing down all the food in my path!:icon_redf   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 23, 2006)

1 1/2 apple.....oh and water


----------



## stellar_stina (Jan 26, 2006)

7am ~ pink lady apple.. these are the best!

and at about 9am i will have some weight control quaker oatmeal, mmmmmmm

i tend to eat smaller things throughout my day, every couple of hours i eat something usually. and i still keep within my points! (on weight watchers)


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 26, 2006)

is that you in your avatar? stellar_stina? you look great!


----------



## stellar_stina (Jan 26, 2006)

that would be me, and thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it is the bottom half of my body that needs a little help, i have a big 'ol butt and big 'ol thighs, lol. hopefully weight watchers &amp; exercise helps with that!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 27, 2006)

I had 2 slices of flax bread and 2 egg whites.


----------



## lee123 (Jan 30, 2006)

Nutrition for women Vanilla oatmeal

2 pieces of Honey dew melon (small strips of it)

Medium sized banana

Special K Blueberry cereal bar

Im a big believer of eating a lot of small meals throughout the day. This was from 8 AM to Noon. Now I will spend my lunch hour walking 2 miles on the treadmill upstairs in my office.

Im trying to lose about 5-10 lbs though.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 30, 2006)

Oatmeal with Fat Free Vanilla Soy Milk with:

Half a Banana

Handful of blueberries

Coffee with milk


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 30, 2006)

I had a Luna Lemon Zest bar. Yay! I ate breakfast!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 1, 2006)

I had whole wheat toast and 2 egg whites again. Its my usual breakfast.


----------



## Cheebs (Feb 1, 2006)

I had whole grain toast with peanut butter and honey. I've been having that for the past couple of days. I can't seem to kick this peanut butter craving lately.


----------



## Summer (Feb 1, 2006)

Oatmeal with sliced banana


----------



## senelips (Feb 3, 2006)

I split a banana with my daughter and ate a zone bar while running out the door to take my son to school. I always start with coffee. Have yall heard of gano excel coffee? It is so healthy, protein, iron etc. Very little caffiene but all the energy.

Go to ganoexcel.com and ask for a free sample.

I love it , but it is not cheap. I get the mocha.

I usually eat a 100 cal wheat mini bagel with soy jalepneo cheese and veggie sausage or granola and yogurt.

Don't skip breakfast girls.


----------



## breathless (Feb 4, 2006)

nothing. i slept in until noonish.


----------



## Tesia (Feb 5, 2006)

I had bread w/ nutella


----------



## birdwing (Feb 5, 2006)

I had a full English breakfast - I was at a hotel on a weekend break!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I had two slices of double fiber, whole wheat bread and a 1/2 cup cottage cheese. Kinda boring!!


----------



## robertc (Feb 9, 2006)

Pina colada protein shake.


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 9, 2006)

2 tofu filled "Mintzes Blintzes" 1 glass apple juice


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 10, 2006)

Oatmeal Protein Pancakes!! They're yummy AND healthy!!! Here's the recipe:

Oatmeal Pancakes

Servings | 3

Ingredients

1/2 cup Quaker Oats Old-Fashioned Oats

8 items egg white(s)

1/2 cup 1% low-fat cottage cheese

1 tsp ground cinnamon

1 tsp McNeil Nutritionals SPLENDA No Calorie Sweetener

Instructions

Blend in blender and then cook as pancakes.

* I sometimes blend a banana with it to give it a banana flavor!! You can use any berries or fruit you like though. Blueberries are really great in the mix as well!!


----------



## Leony (Feb 13, 2006)

Onigiri and mix fruits juice.


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

Muesli!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 15, 2006)

healthy start cereal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 23, 2006)

My new favorite breakfast....2 slices of Ezekiel Cinnamon Raisin toast topped with cottage cheese blended with cinnamon and splenda. My Lord it's soooooo yummy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Min (Feb 23, 2006)

2 slices of pizza left over from last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACz.Addict (Feb 24, 2006)

French Vanilla from Dunkin Donuts

and a sesame bagel toasted with cream cheese yummmmm


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 24, 2006)

Perogies


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2006)

I had sausage and scrambled egg...very nice

I want to go to Perkins for a nice American breakfast, aww I miss them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msmegz (Mar 2, 2006)

I had a rice cake on the way to work, then 2 cinnaminis from BK because my boss brought them for me.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Mar 2, 2006)

I had two slices of whole wheat toast with some sugar free syrup. I didn't have any protein with that, but about an hour later, I had a peanut butter and jelly sandwhich with natty peanut butter and sugar free preserves. Yummy!!!!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

Nothing yet. :icon_cry: We're out of granola cereal.


----------



## Sofia (Mar 13, 2006)

Some toast and coffee. Haven't had coffee in over a week and it totally threw my whole body off. I feel horrible and jittery. I hate this feeling. Guess that's one addiction I won't be going back to.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 14, 2006)

Two Hot Pockets, unfortunately.  Apple juice and water. Then, a cup of ginger peach tea.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 14, 2006)

Two 'Little Debbie" Swiss Cakes :icon_redf


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 14, 2006)

my usual .............. nothing


----------



## clairey (Mar 14, 2006)

I had a mango, banana, OJ &amp; yoghurt smoothie. YUM!!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 15, 2006)

A little bit of yogurt. Then, Hot Pockets. Again. Water, water, water and hot chocolate.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 16, 2006)

Nothing.


----------



## Sofia (Mar 16, 2006)

Whole wheat toast and some OJ.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 17, 2006)

Blueberry yogurt.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 17, 2006)

nothing as I wasn't up in time, it was straight to lunch for me


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 17, 2006)

Nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 18, 2006)

today i had a banana and a yogurt and water.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 18, 2006)

poached egg slapped in between 2 slices of bread.

a glass of lactaid free milk (i'm lactose intolerant)


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 18, 2006)

Coffee, strong coffee


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

I woke up too late in the day, so, nothing.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 20, 2006)

Ham, egg and cheese Hot Pockets, water and hot tea.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 20, 2006)

My usual big bowl of Basic 4 cereal with rice milk.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 21, 2006)

just a bowl of cereal (Clusters)


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL @ broken. post as many times as you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i ate cereal, of course. fruit loops. woohoo. i also had french vanilla coffee.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Mar 23, 2006)

I actually had a peanut butter and jelly sandwhich today! 2 slices of double fiber bread, natty peanut butter, and sugar free jam.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Apr 6, 2006)

This morning I had 2 slices of cinnamon toast topped with sugar free maple syrup and strawberries. Mmmmm, mmmmm, good!!!!!


----------



## LilDee (Apr 6, 2006)

i had strawberry yogurt with corn bran squares cereal and fresh straberries thrown in, and I had an English muffin and a chocolate milk.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 6, 2006)

kashi cereal. i forgot what kind exactly.


----------



## LVA (Apr 6, 2006)

a cheesecake, dr. pepper, eggs, 6 slices bacon , toast .... .. lol .. i'm a pig ... i know ...


----------



## misholly (Apr 6, 2006)

I had "Mock French Toast" made mostly from egg whites. Great recipe for anyone on the South Beach Diet like me. :satisfied:


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 27, 2006)

Coffee, with a side of sinus meds! lol! I will eat some toast soon though. lol!


----------



## Jinjer (Jun 28, 2006)

i had a hotdog...and water....no appetite today.

Gonna make some tea in a bit though


----------



## LilDee (Jun 28, 2006)

Nothing yet, but i'm going to have Scrambled eggs and a fruitsalad with strawberry yoghurt (which i use as a fruit dip)


----------



## LVA (Jun 28, 2006)

TCBY Strawberry yogurt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 28, 2006)

a cup of coffee was my breakfast today


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 28, 2006)

I had one of my newly discovered Whole Berry Blast Pro Bars which i'm totally in love with! They are sooo yummy and nutritious! They make a great snack, too.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 28, 2006)

cheerios. woohoo.


----------



## Lexis (Jun 30, 2006)

I made wholewheat pancakes for the first time this morning. They are surprisingly yummy, especially with a smear of peanut butter and a banana.


----------



## MissGolightly (Jun 30, 2006)

Today I made fresh porridge with raisins for me &amp; my little boy...alittle brown sugar on top, too! I also had coffee.Usually, I just have coffee and a slice of toast with marmite...I never usually feel ready for breakfast first thing.


----------



## Angie2006 (Jul 2, 2006)

Im on a strawberry/banana smoothie kick right now...so had one of them. Made it with light vanilla yogurt, fresh fruit and a bit of skim milk, also added a scoop of protien powder just cause I have some and ice chips


----------



## foxydiva (Jul 3, 2006)

Protien shake made with 1 scoop of SAS whey protien, 1 cuppa acidopholis milk, 3 teaspoons of fat free yogurt, 4 frozen strawberries and 1 banana (total cal 280, protien 16 g, fat 3 g full, like at LEAST 4 hrs.)


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 4, 2006)

honey-nut cheerios. woohoo.


----------



## charish (Jul 6, 2006)

i haven't eaten yet. just a cup of hot tea. well warm tea.


----------



## Harlot (Jul 7, 2006)

Fruit and yogurt parfait with apple juice. Its wierd, Ive been craving nothing but yogurt this whole week :kopfkratz:


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 7, 2006)

A banana and a cup of tea.


----------



## charish (Jul 7, 2006)

this morning i had a bowl of special k and strawberries. yummy.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2006)

pancake topped w/ a sprinkle of sugar.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 7, 2006)

fettucine alfredo and doritos LMAO


----------



## hannah (Jul 7, 2006)

low fat strawberry pop tart


----------



## man (Jul 7, 2006)

I had a bowl of oatmeal...since i am on a diet, its the best thing i could think of to eat in the morning.


----------



## ManiacChick2323 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ginger energy smoothie and a sprite zero.

I was tired and didn't feel like eating


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 10, 2006)

ive just had a Cinnamon bagal very nice


----------



## liberian girl (Jul 15, 2006)

2 weetbix yuumm


----------



## Lia (Jul 15, 2006)

Nothing. Just a glass of water, i woke up feeling dizzy and sick, so i wasn't hungry nor was being able to eat


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 15, 2006)

I ate a sausage, egg &amp; cheese buiscuit from Hardees.. with hash browns and a cofee. My FAVORITE!


----------



## Kathelle (Jul 15, 2006)

Porridge mmmmmm


----------



## jessica_laura (Jul 15, 2006)

i had a small bowl of vegetable soup i made it was gooooooooood lol


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 15, 2006)

Miso soup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 15, 2006)

two pieces of oat bran toast, coffee, water


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 15, 2006)

Just coffee so far. I need to wake up before I can eat! lol!


----------



## Harlot (Jul 15, 2006)

Didnt feel like eating so, 3 muscateers milk bottle, a yogurt and Vitamin Water


----------



## echanting (Jul 17, 2006)

had an egg white and cornflakes w/skim milk

and water


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 17, 2006)

1 cup of egg beaters and two pieces of pepperage farms whole wheat bread with no butter.


----------



## echanting (Jul 17, 2006)

oatbran and skim milk


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

I woke up early and had one of my Pro bars and then I had a bowl of oatmeal with blueberries and a piece of toast a couple hours later since I was hungry again.


----------



## ivette (Jul 17, 2006)

i just had a cup of tea-not much of a breakfast person


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Jul 19, 2006)

I had an oatmeal bar


----------



## sproutwings (Jul 26, 2006)

TOday's Wednesday, but I ate 1/2 cup chopped bell peppers, 1/2 apple, and 4 boiled eggs (minus the yolks). Plus 16oz. black tea.


----------



## echanting (Jul 26, 2006)

2 slices wheat toast, egg sub

a glass of skim milk

and a nectarine


----------



## Enigmatic (Jul 27, 2006)

I had long grain brown rice with tofu and bean patty cubes that were seasoned with Braggs. Followed with a side of steamed green beans, asparagus and red bell peppers sprinkled with 2tbsp of ground flax.

All washed down with a bottle of Fiji water and a homemade fruit smoothie combination. (strawberries, blackberries, blueberries, 1 lemon, 1 cup apple juice, raspberries, and 1tbsp greens powder) lol!!

Oh great, now i'm hungry! Look what you've all done!!!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 27, 2006)

A breakfast cookie. Icky.


----------



## Harlot (Jul 28, 2006)

For the first time in years I ate frosted mini wheats! It was so good and fillls you up fast! By half way I was full....which is a good thing, yay.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 28, 2006)

I had a cinnamon crunch bagel with hazelnut cream cheese.


----------



## Enigmatic (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay that sounds delicious.... mmmmmmmmmmm mangoooooo...


----------



## Jinjer (Jul 29, 2006)

breakfast was Vanilla Yogurt


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

Yummy!


----------



## echanting (Jul 29, 2006)

cheerios &amp; 8oz skim milk


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 13, 2006)

*Special K bar*

Vanilla Crisp


----------



## littletingoddes (Sep 13, 2006)

a blueberry scone from a local coffee shop, with a soymilk latte. I rarely go out to fun coffee shops, so it was a treat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 13, 2006)

peanut butterrr for me =9


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, Dionela you are a healthy eater!! I need lots of help in that department! Any tips you have would be greatly appreciated! Tell me how you make that egg white, spinach and feta cheese thing! Also, what are flax tortillas and where can I find them! That sounds so good!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

I just sat down to a big bowl of hot oatmeal. I mixed a maple &amp; brown sugar with an apple &amp; cinnamon packet and added some plump raisins. It's sooo yummy!


----------



## Saja (Sep 19, 2006)

A small croisant and a coffee for breaky, and a smoothie made with banana, frozen strawberries and orange juice, with a half scoop of protein powder at mid morning.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 19, 2006)

6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, provolone cheese (melted on the eggs), 1 cinnamon raision english muffin with butter, and 2 cups of coffee!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 20, 2006)

a big cup of tea, milk with nesquik and cereals, the first thing i could grab this morning, i'm never awake until i have my tea.


----------



## lynnda (Sep 21, 2006)

Two eggs, one slice of toast and 3 cups of coffee.......


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks so much, Dionela! I am definately going to try that! Do you cook the whites omelet style or scrambled egg style? Do you just throw in a whole package of frozen spinach? Sorry for all of the questions! Breakfast is my downfall!! What kind of protein shakes do you drink?

Today I had Weight Smart oatmeal with 1/2 cup of pumpkin puree mixed in and cinnamon!


----------



## Barbette (Sep 22, 2006)

Dried apricots, white grapes, natural peanut butter on rye-bread


----------



## chrgrl (Sep 25, 2006)

Kashi Go Lean vanilla oatmeal.


----------



## LilDee (Oct 4, 2006)

today i had vanilla yoghurt with cornpops and an apple.. i know, random haha


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 5, 2006)

Today I had a small homemade breakfast burrito it had eggs, hashbrowns, ground sausage, and cheese in it.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 5, 2006)

Venti Green Iced Tea Lemonade, sweeted by the way


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm so horrible! This is something I need to start doing... Eating breakfast! For years I literally threw up if I ate too soon after waking up, so I just quit trying. It's very rare I eat breakfast... So, I'll have to say nothing... I know, it's horrible and totally unhealthy!


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 6, 2006)

A banana and a cup of tea


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 6, 2006)

Tofu, carrot, and spinach scramble with hashbrowns.


----------



## hollyd12555 (Oct 7, 2006)

A brownie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilDee (Oct 7, 2006)

yoghurt and fruit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 7, 2006)

Soya milk and weetabix

brown bread toast


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 10, 2006)

I had weight control instant oatmeal! The maple and brown sugar flavor! And about 16 ozs. of water!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2006)

malt o meal and two turkey sausage links.


----------



## carmento (Oct 12, 2006)

A strawberry/banana smoothie from Smoothie King.:icon_razz


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 16, 2006)

Hmmm. I work from 7PM until 3AM so I do not always eat breakfast.. But my husband and I joined AnytimeFitness which you guessed it is a 24 hour Fitness Center..... We usually go after work when there is just us and one or two other people there....


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 17, 2006)

My homemade oatmeal, raisin, walnut, coconut, tofu cookies. I'm still eating them, as a matter of fact, and can't stop. I'll be getting my poop on soon for sure!

Dionela, what is steel cut oatmeal?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 17, 2006)

A bowl ot total and some cantalope.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 17, 2006)

Starbucks yet again.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, that's very interesting! I think i'll buy steel cut next time since it sounds better for digestion. Do you buy yours at a health food store?

LOL No way! I appreciate the info!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

That name sounds familiar. I thought maybe it was b/c there's one in Dallas or Austin but I just did a search from their website and i'm not seeing any locations in TX so I guess not.


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 18, 2006)

Just a glass of chocolate flavored soymilk this morning.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

You eat very healthy! That's fabulous, Dionela! I need to take notes from you! I've had that bread before, I believe. It's kept frozen or in the fridge, right?

I need to go to the grocery store but in the meantime i'm having plain ol' wheat toast for breakfast. Eh, better than nothing.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 18, 2006)

Captain Crunch...not the healthiest but at least it wasn't a danish or something!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 19, 2006)

A short stack, scrambled eggs w/cheese and hot tea.


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 19, 2006)

This morning I had a Cocoa Puffs cereal bar and a strawberry yogurt.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 21, 2006)

Vanilla Frosted Miniwheats.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 21, 2006)

Bowel of Cherrios, coffee


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 21, 2006)

It's sad, leftover baked chicken and stuffing. Too lazy to cook!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 21, 2006)

This morning I had 3 cups of coffee and 2 squares of dark chocolate! So bad I know!!


----------



## oh.my.goodiesa(TM)? (Oct 21, 2006)

Half a Cinnamon raisin bagel with pineapple cream cheese.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 21, 2006)

Cereal and skim milk, then I had raisins as a snack (I have to say how much frickin' hate skim milk, the only way I can drink that is with cereal)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2006)

I've been trying to watch my cholesterol since it was high last time I had it checked but I was bad this morning. I had cheesy eggs, biscuits and gravy, hashbrowns, and just a little of Chris' bacon and sausage. The sausage was so greasy and gross tasting! I didn't enjoy the eggs or bacon either. I'm like so close to becoming a vegetarian.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 21, 2006)

you should try chicken links, they have less fat and they are soo good!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the rec! I will definitely give them a try!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 24, 2006)

I love all the stuff from Morning Star Farms. Ic ould also be a vegetation very easily.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for the recs!

I haven't eaten yet and i've been awake since 5. Yikes! I'm gonna go make some oatmeal with cinnamon, raisins, and walnuts right now.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 28, 2006)

I had a small bowl of kashi whole wheat something or other with 2% milk ( i hate it, but I'm at my mom's right now) and a slice of banana bread. Not good. But oh well....I need to start a diet but I'm hopeless.


----------



## lummerz (Oct 28, 2006)

A glass of beer and cinnamon toast crunch cereal.

NOooooooooo! hehehe, what you think?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just had belgian waffles! Very good! Though, personally I would have preferred the real thing...so YUm


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 28, 2006)

lol lummerz

I had a breakfast bar and a banana, I was in a hurry. I ate the bar driving to work and the banana at work.


----------



## han (Oct 28, 2006)

this morning i ate steak and rice


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 28, 2006)

Plain glazed donuts and 2% milk. Yum.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 2, 2006)

Today I just had a French Vanilla Slim Fast Optima shake!


----------



## Barbette (Nov 2, 2006)

Banana chips, mango and rice milk


----------



## beautynista (Nov 13, 2006)

Oooh I like this thread! Today I had 1 scrambled egg on 1 whole wheat toast, a cup of coffee and half a glass of ruby grapefruit juice.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2006)

A bowl of cereal.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 13, 2006)

Today I was in a huge hurry, so I just ate a couple of bites of my sons cheerios!! LOL


----------



## beautynista (Nov 14, 2006)

Today I had one bowl of All Bran cereal w/skimmed milk, one cup of coffee and a few slices of pineapple.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 1, 2006)

Oatmeal and a slice of toast.


----------



## Jenny382 (Dec 5, 2006)

Plain oatmeal with some soy milk. I seriously love oatmeal, any way I can get it!


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 5, 2006)

3 hardboiled egg whites and a half cup of oat bran. I looove my oat bran!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 9, 2006)

A slice of whole wheat toast with peanut butter and 1/2 cup skim milk


----------



## orangebowl9 (Dec 12, 2006)

Because of my schedule, I work out (weights) in the middle of the day.

Before my early morning run, I drink a large protein shake.

After my run and before my workout, I eat a 12-14 oz smoothie (diced frozen bananas, strawberries, and OJ to mix with) and a couple scoops of plain oatmeal.


----------



## lilhokulani (Dec 13, 2006)

i had an egg and toast :] with skim milk. yummy


----------



## magosienne (Dec 13, 2006)

a big bowl of white tea for the tea junkie.

nesquik cereals with a bit of nesquik powder chocolate

applesauce because it looked yummy in the fridge ^^


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 28, 2006)

i dont eat breakfast


----------



## Tinkerbella (Jan 24, 2007)

a slice brown bread, a Banana and water


----------



## la_moni (Jan 24, 2007)

a nutrion drink with cookies


----------



## mintesa (Jan 27, 2007)

i always have the same. oatmeal with nuts or raisins and soyamilk or ricemilk. 1 egg, water, coffee.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 27, 2007)

1 grapefruit, bowl of oat bran, green tea.


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't eat often in the morning, which I know is a horrible horrible thing to do, but this morning I actually did and it was Cocoa Pebbles....I have a not-so-secret secret love for them.


----------



## LilDee (Jan 28, 2007)

my hunny cooked breakfast this morning! :biggrin:

An omelet with tomato, red and yellow pepper, mushrooms, cheese and ham..

and hashbrowns with sausage mixed into it!

Yummy!!


----------



## princessemi (Jan 29, 2007)

Cereals and orange juice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 30, 2007)

Two apples &amp; milky coffee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 30, 2007)

YUM! That sounds so good!

I had strawberry yogurt with a banana


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 30, 2007)

a Bacon sandwich, and ive had nothing since and am starving


----------



## han (Jan 31, 2007)

i had a piece of cake, i know not good for me, but it was yummmy


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 31, 2007)

tuna


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oaxacan Chocolate quinoa with Silk


----------



## imbored (Feb 2, 2007)

I only drink juice :/


----------



## aquabutterfly (Feb 2, 2007)

i had oats porridge, for brekkie,

B.B.Q sausage with salad + a banana, orange for lunch, and organic chicken and vegetable noodle soup for dinner+watermelon for dessert.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 2, 2007)

A bowl of rasin bran with a banana.


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 2, 2007)

Bowl of oatmeal...lol


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 2, 2007)

A banana and a slice of ham


----------



## clairey_fairey6 (Feb 6, 2007)

3 thick rice cakes with no added sugar peanut butter. 1 cup of tea.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 6, 2007)

dry cereal.


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 6, 2007)

Tuna and green tea...no bread

had a grapefruit and green tea for snack

lunch will be Whole wheat pasta and stewed chunks (vegetarian 'meat') with beans and carrots

the stew was done naturally....no browning agent


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 6, 2007)

Bagelbread, whipped cream cheese, coffee w/ sugar and skim milk


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 6, 2007)

A bowl of fiber hot cereal w/ flaxseed, slice of turkey, half a grapefruit, huge mug of green tea. For lunch I'll probably have a boca vegan burger on 8 grain bread w/ fatfree cheese, the other half of that grapefruit, and more green tea.


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 8, 2007)

A bowl of yogurt mixed with Collagen powder + chopped Papaya.

and a cup of hot milk tea.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 8, 2007)

2 egg whites, 1/2 grapefruit, 1/2 toasted english muffin with blackberry spread, green tea


----------



## Beauty4Me (Feb 9, 2007)

coffee and yogurt w/granola.


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 11, 2007)

- Smacks with milk

- peperkoek (dutch)


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 11, 2007)

Rice Cake

Cup of Milk

1 Banana


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 12, 2007)

1/2 grapefruit, kashi heart to heart cereal, a few pieces of tofu from last night, and green tea


----------



## foxybronx (Feb 12, 2007)

Just started my diet. So i am eating an apple for breakfast, Orange for brunch.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 12, 2007)

Nothing. Bad I know.


----------



## Disko (Feb 13, 2007)

A piece of toast, and crunchy peanut butter. And orange juice.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 13, 2007)

dry cereal


----------



## Barbette (Feb 14, 2007)

Apple with cashewbutter, blue grapes, a few slices of mango


----------



## maelenebaby (Apr 11, 2007)

shredded wheat contains a lot of fiber


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Apr 11, 2007)

Sushi - California Roll, Shrimp tempora Mmmmm its was soooo good yumm O.


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 11, 2007)

just cereal and a banana, I think I'll dothe same tomorrow because we don't have so much food, need time to go grocery shopping, lol


----------



## niksaki (Apr 11, 2007)

Well this morning i just had two pieces soy and linseed toast with butter and marmalade and a cup of tea with 1/4 tsp sugar and skim milk. yummo my fave breakky. :rotfl:


----------



## lovelygal (Apr 16, 2007)

bowl of raisin bran with skim milk.


----------



## chrgrl (Apr 17, 2007)

sugar free instant oatmeal.....ho hum.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 17, 2007)

cereals, cow milk, water


----------



## Saje (Apr 17, 2007)

chocolate chip cookies and milk and an eggo waffle.... mmm syrup!


----------



## Lauren (Apr 18, 2007)

I had a quaker chewy chocolate chip granola bar today!


----------



## melyxo (Apr 21, 2007)

Good ol' weetbix, honey and banana!


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 21, 2007)

Some sliced strawberries and bananas.


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 22, 2007)

Fiber one with soymilk, and an egg white omelet.


----------



## reginaalear (Apr 22, 2007)

Today I ate Kashi Go Lean Clusters for breakfast with a 1/2 c. 2% milk.

For Dinner I had 2 Garlic cheese sticks, whole wheat pasta, ground chuck,and sauce.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 22, 2007)

nothing, i woke up too late and my mom was cooking in the small kitchen, so i just had a mug of milk with a teaspoon of powder chocolate.


----------



## Saje (Apr 22, 2007)

Arby's Roastbeef with cheese and Arby's sauce...

I am so not a healthy eater Q_Q


----------



## han (Apr 22, 2007)

sounds yummy^^

i ate a french bread pizza for breakfast


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 22, 2007)

Apple bread.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 22, 2007)

Apple cinnamon topped oatmeal

1 slice wheat toast

1 boiled egg

2 slices bacon

1 glass Sunny D

this is a big breakfast

I won't eat again until 6:00

fruit or jello to ward off hunger during the day


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 24, 2007)

The last of my pringles :-/


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2007)

some toasts, a mug of milk because i love drinking milk at breakfast, some white tea, a soy yogurt, an apple.


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Apr 25, 2007)

I had a small bowl of cereal, a half a whole wheat bagle, yogurt and 2 glasses of water.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 26, 2007)

a bowl of milk with powder chocolate (nesquik ^^), a fruit compote, 2 toasted muffins with some butter.


----------



## mrym (Apr 27, 2007)

I had eggs only.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 2, 2007)

Bump!

Chili Cheese Lime Doritos.


----------



## ellaella (Aug 14, 2007)

i never had breckfast...i think am stupid ...i dnt care fr nuthin


----------



## magosienne (Aug 14, 2007)

bump !

my usual cap of iron as i lack of it (like, not at all), a soy yogurt, a big glass of water, some whole wheat bread. and my tumbler full of green tea i drink at 10 am.


----------



## lucifer83dsa (Aug 15, 2007)

Today I get bread with cheese and a cup of green tea


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 15, 2007)

sticky rice with meat and fried bread inside


----------



## Trinity07 (Aug 15, 2007)

slice of apple and cinnamon pie. orange nectar juice. and two pancakes.


----------



## Sarah89 (Aug 15, 2007)

cup of black tea, and salad tortilla wrap things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesslyntoyou (Aug 20, 2007)

Luna breakfast bar, water, and oj


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 20, 2007)

lucky charms! MMmmMMMm...


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 20, 2007)

banana on toast.


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 20, 2007)

A water bottle and an apple


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Aug 20, 2007)

Cinnamon Toast made with Multi Grain Bread. Coffee.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 29, 2007)

2 poached eggs, cranberry juice and 2 clementines.


----------



## zoe__ (Aug 29, 2007)

i dont eat breakfastm but i drank 2 liters of diet coke in between 10 and 11


----------



## RnBqueen (Sep 24, 2007)

Special K!


----------



## Vienna (Sep 28, 2007)

Thin slice of homemade, whole-wheat rasin bread (with a little butter!), and some scrambled eggs.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 28, 2007)

oatmeal.


----------



## jneville (Sep 29, 2007)

I had a cup of different types of melons and a bagel.


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 4, 2007)

Life cereal with soy milk and a cup of tea.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 4, 2008)

Im bored lol so Im keen on some answers

If its cereal what kind?


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 4, 2008)

Kashi cereal.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 4, 2008)

about 2x a week i go to this awsome mainly veggiterian place downtown (since im gone from like 9:30am-8pm 2x a week cause of school and stuff).

the rest of it is cereal (right now its captin crunch) or eggs or whatever i feel like it.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 4, 2008)

OATMEAL with blueberries! My cholesterol is way down!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 4, 2008)

I usually have a Special K bar or some oatmeal.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 4, 2008)

Vitamin water


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 4, 2008)

allways different, sometimes i can eat last nights leftovers(aka steak, fried chicken, the works) other times, i go for a whole wheat bagel with a slice of cheese and meat in the middle, its really good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have either 2 small pancakes, or a bowl of cereal. Usually Cherrios, Special K, Fruity Pebbles, or Capt n Crunch. Yeah... I go from healthy somedays to total sugary ones on other days. Oatmeal is always good too. In the summer I eat a lot of fruit for breakfast.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Feb 4, 2008)

a Bagel followed with a bottle of water. LOL.

Ooorrr when I'm really in the mood and I feel like being skillful,

I'll cook an omelette stick it in a bowl and when I drive I eat it at the same time.


----------



## ZebraGarden (Feb 4, 2008)

I usualy have toast with peanut butter sometimes I get crazy and put jam on that peanut butter. I usually eat a banana or some other fruit. I love peanut butter, it seems to really fill me up.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 4, 2008)

Does that fill you up?


----------



## ZebraGarden (Feb 4, 2008)

I was woundering that myself. Wouldn't mineral water be as filling as regual water?


----------



## Aprill (Feb 4, 2008)

When i wake up in the morning, I am not hungry, just thirsty. I only honestly eat dinner, the rest of my day is consuming fluids.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Feb 4, 2008)

If I have time. I make chocolate chip pancakes and put cool whip on it!!!!! It's my favorite!

I don't really like cereal. i'm kinda odd like that.

Just like the fact that I don't really care for chocolate. only sometimes I crave it. But not very often.


----------



## Solimar (Feb 4, 2008)

Absolutely nothing. I know breakfast is the most important meal of the day, but it's just so annoying to me to eat as soon as you wake up.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 4, 2008)

This morning:

Cherry Coke and Chex Mix. lol.


----------



## cheller (Feb 4, 2008)

i like to eat pancakes with sugar sprinkled on them lightly instead of drowning them in hyrup =]. i freaking adore bam-bam berry fruity pebbles. i already loved fruity pebs as my fav food but then they came out with the berry kind. awesome. &amp; sometimes i pick up something boring from school.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 4, 2008)

I have to be at work at 6 am so I usually am rushing so I have a sugar free redbull and a nutra grain bar usually at my desk..sometimes for a treat I get a starbucks...really exciting


----------



## lynnda (Feb 4, 2008)

This morning I had a turkey and cheese sandwich.


----------



## bellagia (Feb 4, 2008)

bowl of cereal or bagel

Sometimes I have my nutritional shakes for breakfast. But no matter what I always take my vitamins every morning


----------



## Dianergy (Feb 4, 2008)

In the blender : Berries (frozen or fresh), active yogurt, wheat germ, milk or soy milk, anything else like aloe, juice, aminos, whatever.


----------



## susiexsuh (Feb 4, 2008)

just a yogurt... if anything, I hate breakfast foods  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (Feb 4, 2008)

I eat a lot of bad stuff... I love having 2 sausage mcmuffins from mcdonalds (I'm going to have that right now!), HotPockets, Sausage/Spam/HotDogs/Eggs (any combination) with rice... or sometimes I'll have muffins, bagels with cream cheese, Chocolate, Chips, Oreos, Salisbury Steak... *so bad!* Or sometimes I just skip breakfast all together and eat a heavy lunch.


----------



## banana025 (Feb 5, 2008)

triple berry oatmeal crisp with soymilk yummmmmmm


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 5, 2008)

This morning I sent the bf for a sausage mcmuffin and hashbrown from McDonalds.... all because of your post. I haven't had one in 4 or 5 years, but these cravings are killing me... I couldn't get it out of my head. It was so good too.


----------



## niksaki (Feb 6, 2008)

lol

* 45 muesli

*100grams diet yoghurt

*cup of tea, skim milk and 3/4 tsp sugar

*kiwi fruit

this is what i have most mornings it makes me feel so good and healthy...then comes lunch time LMAO


----------



## SukiBelle (Feb 8, 2008)

coffee! :tee:


----------



## yanin_diley (Feb 8, 2008)

some corn pops and chococrispis!!! haha long live the cereal!!!


----------



## monniej (Feb 14, 2008)

10 triscut crackers, 2 cups coffee (1 black, 1 w/cream), bottle of aquafina


----------



## Narciliztic (Feb 15, 2008)

hmmm.. that reminds me. i should go get myself breakfast.


----------



## Nora R (Feb 18, 2008)

I never have breakfast actually. It makes me feel absolutely sick if I have to eat something before 2 or 3pm. I know it's not healthy, but that's how it is for me


----------



## beautyforashes (Feb 19, 2008)

I treated myself to a home cooked meal. It was my first one in weeks. I had scrambled eggs with cheese, 1 slice of turkey bacon, a hash brown, and one slice of weight watchers bread. Yummy


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Feb 19, 2008)

Baked Chicken from last nights dinner. A glass of mango juice.


----------



## SukiBelle (Feb 19, 2008)

scrambled eggs wrapped in a whole wheat tortilla with vegan sausage and ketchup (lol)...yum.


----------



## Runlinds (Feb 19, 2008)

I only eat fruit. *trying* to diet....


----------



## love2482 (Feb 19, 2008)

Kashi Go Lean cereal with skim milk is my breakfast everyday. I find that it keeps me filled until lunch time.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 19, 2008)

you guys are making me hungry! I've only had a cup of coffee so far, LOL!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 19, 2008)

I had a bowl of kashi cereal with half an apple and a cheese string (there only 60 cals haha ) and Im thinking what for lunch...probably homemade veggie soup .


----------



## monniej (Feb 19, 2008)

you guys are so good! i had 2 bottles of aquafina, nature valley sweet and saltly almond granola bar, cup of black coffee.


----------



## Saja (Apr 10, 2008)

A bowl of cream of wheat with cinnamon, a banana and a cup of coffee


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Apr 10, 2008)

*I always eat breakfast even if it may only include wheat/or rye bread and orange juice - Beyonce - Still Slim @ 60 ! :saythat:*


----------



## katana (Apr 12, 2008)

Brunch- chicken soup and a salad, burgers and fries for dinner tonite!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 15, 2008)

my usual meds lol. quinoa cream with cinnamon and a bit of sugar.

a tea

a soy yogurt


----------



## jbmakeup (Apr 17, 2008)

Had a 1/2 c. of oatmeal with a few strawberries, almonds and a dab of maple syrup...deliscious (got it from Fitness mag)!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 17, 2008)

Muesli with yoghurt and a coffee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## labrat90 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just OJ and an apple


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 23, 2008)

One cup of tea &amp; bread with cheese &amp; one vitamin tablet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 23, 2008)

Coffee loaded w/ caramel creamer, a small yogurt, and a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 23, 2008)

Bad breakfast today.. A double chocolate muffin and 2 peaches.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 23, 2008)

Bowl of corn flakes with skim milk, glass of orange juice, one banana, and a whole wheat bagel with low fat cream cheese.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 24, 2008)

this is not good but I had nothing just coffee because I didnt have anything I liked and no skim milk for my kashi cereal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Sep 24, 2008)

Apple sauce, corn flakes with soy milk and some matÃ©.


----------



## LilDee (Sep 24, 2008)

Eggs benedict! And omg it was so good!!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 25, 2008)

an egg, 2 slices turkey bacon, slice of whole wheat toast, cup of coffee

im attempting to watch what i eat but by lunch i was so hungray i ate a salad and a kit kat lol


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 25, 2008)

do you like the soy milk? Do you take normal milk too sometimes?

My morningfood:

Toasted bread with meat slices and a cup of normal pickwick tea.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 25, 2008)

A blueberry bagel with blueberry cream cheese.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 25, 2008)

Lol, i like the soy milk (i take the calcium enriched version), and it's my usual milk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't drink cow milk (i assume it's what you call normal milk).

I fell for some bread with a choco spread, and my traditional breakfast applesauce. Plus a tea i got at the healthfood store, green tea +gingko. Yum !


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Sep 28, 2008)

I had grapes and 2 corns


----------



## Darla (Sep 28, 2008)

2 cups coffee

1 egg &amp; salsa, piece of toast


----------



## eboneem (Sep 28, 2008)

There was 2 eggs fried and 3 brown bread slices with a cup of coffee. I think it was too much.


----------



## LilDee (Sep 28, 2008)

2 eggs, scrambled, fried up potatoe and sausage, and an english muffin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 28, 2008)

lol gee, I feel a bit lame now.

I had a home made anzac cookie and a cup of green tea with a slice of lemon in it.

I'm looking forward to lunch! I'm having home made pasta with a bolognese type sauce with peas, corn, onion, garlic and aubergine (eggplant) in there as well... soo delicious!


----------



## Karren (Sep 29, 2008)

Piece of toast and a glass of milk.... I did have a bowl of Special K cereal fo dinner!! lol


----------

